# Dogs and taxis



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hiya,

Do any of you guys know whether many taxi firms will accept dogs, I know this is a how long is a piece of string question but I'm just after a general view based on your experience. We have a wire fox terrier so a small dog.

Thanks
Sara.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*Dogs and Taxis*

Hi,

When we were in France last year the general rule seemed to be if you can carry them your ok. Even so they then sometimes asked us to put them in the back boot area of the car (with the lid open  ).

We found taking a dog on a bus a bit uncertain - some ok - often depends on the driver - often ok if you can carry them.

Bob


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Sara,

We have used taxis on quite a few occasions and never had a problem with 2 dogs.One is about the same size as your fox terrier,the other a bit bigger.

We always check with the driver first and travel with the dogs sat on the floor between our knees,same with buses as well,absolutely no problem and sometimes the driver hasn't even charged for the pooches.


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

In my previous life as Brighton Cabby, we were please to carry dogs, but there was a surcharge, about 20p then (1980's), probably gone up a tad now :lol:


----------



## sjl1970 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks all, that's good to know, she's very well behaved when travelling so hopefully we shouldn't encounter too many problems  

Steve, I LOVE your dogs - would love a Welshie to go with our Foxy, but then again - double the grooming/ stripping/ clipping (oops shouldn't mention the c word)


----------

